# Has your Premiere/PremiereXL locked up?



## DaveWhittle

This is a poll to estimate how wide-spread lock-ups are on the shipping version of Tivo Premiere software. 

The lock-up is usually in "Tivo Central" after pushing the Tivo button on the remote. The remote becomes unresponsive, even though the yellow light on the front flashes, indicating input from the remote. The upper-right picture window might also black-out with a "zoom" icon. The solution is to pull the power cord to reset the system.


----------



## TrueTurbo

It would be interesting to know if there's any difference in lock-ups between the Premiere and Premiere XL too. I have a Premiere XL and have not experienced any lock-ups yet. Has anyone with an XL experienced a lock-up yet?


----------



## caddyroger

TrueTurbo said:


> It would be interesting to know if there's any difference in lock-ups between the Premiere and Premiere XL too. I have a Premiere XL and have not experienced any lock-ups yet. Has anyone with an XL experienced a lock-up yet?


Yes 3 times in the past 5 days.


----------



## greensky

I have an XL that has crashed twice. Once I think it was a system update or something. The other one was after using Netflix. I stopped using Netflix and haven't had a crash since.


----------



## wwshrum

I have and XL and have had two lockups in two days. Have to unplug the power cord to restart system.


----------



## natkins

I have the XL and it locked up last night on HD after a full week of no problems. Switched to SD and so far, knock on wood, all is well.


----------



## eddieb187

I have an XL.
Locked up a few times using the new HD in Tivo Central.
I switched to the SD interface and so far no problems.


----------



## MichaelJHuman

It's locked up on me twice. Hopefully they have a handle on this issue, and are working on a fix. Could be a very hard to find problem. It does seem to occur in HD menus though, which should be of some help in narrowing it down.


----------



## moxyman

Has locked up 5 times in the past week... and oddly enough both myself, and friend (who lives 2 blocks away, but on a different tv provider) had ours lock up within 10 mins of each other... i thought maybe there was an update so i came on here to check... im really disapointed. This Tivo was not ready to release at all.


----------



## TrueTurbo

OK, it looks like I've been spared so far. Let's hope I continue to be spared any lock-ups.


----------



## Fist of Death

eddieb187 said:


> I have an XL.
> Locked up a few times using the new HD in Tivo Central.
> I switched to the SD interface and so far no problems.


Ditto. Although, sometimes the 30-second skip doesn't respond to the remote control, so I just quickly push the pause and play buttons, then the 30-second functionality functions properly.


----------



## DaveWhittle

moxyman said:


> Has locked up 5 times in the past week... and oddly enough both myself, and friend (who lives 2 blocks away, but on a different tv provider) had ours lock up within 10 mins of each other... i thought maybe there was an update so i came on here to check... im really disapointed. This Tivo was not ready to release at all.


Recommendation is to switch to the classic SD UI for now.


----------



## msilano

No lockups, but gave up on the HD UI about 8 hours after getting the Premiere and haven't looked back since.


----------



## bkdtv

Be aware that the TiVo will sometimes reboot in first few minutes after switching from the HD UI to the SD UI. It seems that a reboot is often needed to switch between the two interfaces, so don't do it while your favorite programs are recording.

Aside from that, I haven't had any issues with the SD UI.


----------



## Unseen Llama

Wow....90&#37; of people have reported a lockup. That's kinda crazy.


----------



## Videodrome

Wow such a step up from series 3, didnt tivo figure that if people didnt like series 4, it wouldnt help them. Media center , ceton waiting on you.


----------



## raker

How do you people like paying that kind of money to be beta testers?

I'll let you struggle through the beta testing. I'm not paying that kind of money _yet_ to get a box that with every push of a button brings anxiety and sometimes disappointment.

3 fanboys, TT, BB, and Arron have "perfect" boxes. Go figure.

I have my M card. I'm watching. Waiting. I'm not going to the "other" side yet. But I'm certainly not going to go through the rebooting, lockups and frustration that some of you seem to be able to deal with.

Not for that kind of money.


----------



## DaveWhittle

raker said:


> How do you people like paying that kind of money to be beta testers?
> 
> I'll let you struggle through the beta testing. I'm not paying that kind of money _yet_ to get a box that with every push of a button brings anxiety and sometimes disappointment.
> 
> 3 fanboys, TT, BB, and Arron have "perfect" boxes. Go figure.
> 
> I have my M card. I'm watching. Waiting. I'm not going to the "other" side yet. But I'm certainly not going to go through the rebooting, lockups and frustration that some of you seem to be able to deal with.
> 
> Not for that kind of money.


It's frustrating.

I don't mind beta testing a product I like. And, in fact, would have even paid for the pleasure to do it _if asked_. But TiVo hasn't presented the Premiere as a beta product. If they said up front that the software wasn't finished and were delaying the launch, but would sell it early through the website to people who would be willing to assist in the testing, I would have been happy to help. But it bothers me that they presented the Premiere with the HD-UI enabled as default "ready-for-retail". It clearly wasn't.

raker: I suggest doing what you are doing - play it smart and wait. Hopefully TiVo will fix the problem soon, or communicate in an official capacity as to what is happening and give us an ETA for the fix.

With that said, it looks like switching from the default HD-UI to the classic SD menus makes the Premiere operate as it should (albeit not as it's sold) for most people.


----------



## raker

DaveWhittle said:


> It's frustrating.
> raker: I suggest doing what you are doing - play it smart and wait. Hopefully TiVo will fix the problem soon, or communicate in an official capacity as to what is happening and give us an ETA for the fix.


Thank you for understanding. Let me be very clear, I am a Tivo fan. I use my new HDXL everyday and although there are a few minor things that I consider quirks, I think its great.

With great anticipation I awaited the release of the Premiere. I went early to my cable store and got an M card. I pre-ordered.

Then the blog reviews came out. Yikes! I started applying the brakes. Canceled my pre-order. More than one blog had given the Premiere poor reviews. I awaited the comments and reviews of others on this blog. Throwing out the reviews of the fanboyz and unexperienced, I was very disappointed in the overall product that Tivo released at this point.

I wanted to get the PXL with lifetime. 700 smackers. I'm not rich. Sacrifices would have to be made to juggle the expense. I wanted a product that my technology challenged wife could deal with. No frustrating reboots, lockups or other issues.

I want to get the new Tivo. I'm just not a fanboy who is willing to "wait" for these issues to be resolved.

Gosh darn it, why do I feel guilty for just wanting a great product from release. Fine tuning firmware downloads after that.

Tivo Pony, Margaret, are you out there? We're not your enemy.


----------



## nrc

raker said:


> 3 fanboys, TT, BB, and Arron have "perfect" boxes. Go figure.





raker said:


> Thank you for understanding. Let me be very clear, I am a Tivo fan. I use my new HDXL everyday and although there are a few minor things that I consider quirks, I think its great.


Then why call people who simply report no problems names? Basically you're implying that they're liars.



> Tivo Pony, Margaret, are you out there? We're not your enemy.


Given the way that some people around here behave towards "friends" I'm not sure that they should find that any comfort.


----------



## DarthObiwan

I've had both my Tivo Premieres lock up at least once every day since I've got them. I've had it lock up in a few different ways. The most common is when hitting the Tivo button. The interface will load but the video preview window will be black and then it freezes. The other way is when I'm fast forwarding and I reach the end of the live stream, it will go black for a second, show a frame and restart the Tivo.

For the one in the bedroom the lockups happen like clockwork. It happens the first time I hit the Tivo button after getting home from work, it had been sitting not used all day. I had it lock up once yesterday via the Tivo button and then crash later in the night when fast forwarding.


----------



## DaveWhittle

I'm curious to hear from the people who voted in the second catagory, which currently is the most popular. 

Why not switch to the Classic SD UI? 

Is it because it locked-up only once, or infrequent enough not to bother switching? Or are you riding it out, enjoying the HD-UI, don't mind occasionally pulling the plug to reset, and hoping the update fix will hit within a day or so? 

Or, lastly, you didn't know the SD UI was more stable?


----------



## robm15

DaveWhittle said:


> I'm curious to hear from the people who voted in the second catagory, which currently is the most popular.
> 
> Why not switch to the Classic SD UI?
> 
> Is it because it locked-up only once, or infrequent enough not to bother switching? Or are you riding it out, enjoying the HD-UI, don't mind occasionally pulling the plug to reset, and hoping the update fix will hit within a day or so?
> 
> Or, lastly, you didn't know the SD UI was more stable?


I am in the second category, at least I still am today. Tomorrow may be different. But having had only one lockup in the first week of ownership is not enough to make me quit the HDUI. Two, or three will be enough to push me back to the classic UI.


----------



## kylemax

I have both. The regular Premiere and the XL. The regular one crashed once when I had it in standby but no problems yet with the XL.


----------



## aaronwt

Videodrome said:


> Wow such a step up from series 3, didnt tivo figure that if people didnt like series 4, it wouldnt help them. Media center , ceton waiting on you.


I'm not going back to PC recording for HD after using it in the first half of the decade. The TiVo, and yes including the Premiere, is a much better solution.


----------



## aaronwt

raker said:


> How do you people like paying that kind of money to be beta testers?
> 
> I'll let you struggle through the beta testing. I'm not paying that kind of money _yet_ to get a box that with every push of a button brings anxiety and sometimes disappointment.
> 
> 3 fanboys, TT, BB, and Arron have "perfect" boxes. Go figure.
> 
> I have my M card. I'm watching. Waiting. I'm not going to the "other" side yet. But I'm certainly not going to go through the rebooting, lockups and frustration that some of you seem to be able to deal with.
> 
> Not for that kind of money.


Assuming you are talking about me. I had no issues with my boxes until yesterday when five of them reverted back to the old MAK. When I went back to the HD menu after looking at the MAK, they froze.(The two that didn't freeze had never changed to the new MAK).
Prior to yesterday I had zero freezes. And I have not had any issues since I rebooted them. But those five exhibited the same behavior, within 10 minutes of each other.


----------



## Jimbo713

You know - it may be that if your HD interface locks up, then re-boot, The HD interface will be ok from that point forward. Even though I reverted to the SD interface after a number of HD lock-ups in the recent past. Maybe I switched to SD too soon, without giving HD more time. If this past weekend is an example, HD seems to settle down after a lock-up/re-boot. I'll update going forward - - -


----------



## Jonathan316

DaveWhittle said:


> It's frustrating.
> 
> I don't mind beta testing a product I like. And, in fact, would have even paid for the pleasure to do it _if asked_. But TiVo hasn't presented the Premiere as a beta product. If they said up front that the software wasn't finished and were delaying the launch, but would sell it early through the website to people who would be willing to assist in the testing, I would have been happy to help. But it bothers me that they presented the Premiere with the HD-UI enabled as default "ready-for-retail". It clearly wasn't.


I agree with Dave. Not only am I insulted at paying them to be a beta tester of obviously an immature UI, but also offended that I made the mistake of pre-ordering a unit direct from Tivo. Had I waited I could have bought one in at the store THREE DAYS before receiving my 'pre-ordered' unit. [I posted a complaint about that and the post was deleted? Huh? Why?]

Learned my lesson this time. Next time I'm not going to be so quick to get excited about any new Tivo system release.


----------



## sehale

I have noticed lock-ups occuring when returning to the Tivo input from my Blu Ray player. For example, I watch a Blu Ray movie in the Sony BDP S570. Movie ends, I shut off the Blu Ray player and the Sony TV (KDL-52W4100) automatically switches back to the Tivo input (HD menu). The video window on that menu screen goes black with the instruction to press the zoom button but I am locked up.


----------



## MrRipley15

My HD locks up when:

I'm watching a recorded show, while recording another one... as I hit the TIVO button it goes back to the HD-UI but is locked up. There is no TV signal showing in the window either... and like others, I can hit buttons on the remote and the yellow light flashes indicating recognition.

Since I'm new to the forum... Does TIVO monitor this community, or should I also contact their customer support line tomorrow?

Thanks!


----------



## MrRipley15

Jonathan316 said:


> I agree with Dave. Not only am I insulted at paying them to be a beta tester of obviously an immature UI, but also offended that I made the mistake of pre-ordering a unit direct from Tivo. Had I waited I could have bought one in at the store THREE DAYS before receiving my 'pre-ordered' unit. [I posted a complaint about that and the post was deleted? Huh? Why?]
> 
> Learned my lesson this time. Next time I'm not going to be so quick to get excited about any new Tivo system release.


I used to agree with you... but recently someone who works in IT explained to me, that the standard practice for releasing technology, is 80% bug free. Apparently software bugs are never ending, and they'll always be releasing software updates... otherwise they'd never release the new products.

In some way, this knowledge actually made me feel a little better about the whole thing... at least less taken advantage of. However I digress, I would think something as significant as locking up when hitting the TIVO button would cause some due diligence.


----------



## TrueTurbo

This is all really interesting. I'm wondering if there's a common usage pattern or method by which the Premiere is connected that leads to these lock-ups. I've had 2 full weeks of intensive use with my Premiere XL now and haven't suffered any lock-ups yet. I have about 50+ hours of recordings stored on the XL, most of these are MRV transfers from my TiVo HD and from my PC via TiVo Desktop.

The HDMI video from all my AV devices are connected to a Monoprice 4-way HDMI Switch, which then leads to a single HDMI input on my TV. I have optical audio running from each device to my Denon AV AMP. I use a Harmony One remote to switch between all my video sources. The Monoprice HDMI Switch has an IR remote so all sources are changed correctly as I switch between devices.

I've been switching a lot between my TiVo HD and Premier XL. I've much less frequently switched to my Oppo Blu-Ray player and X-Box 360. On the Premiere XL, I hit the TiVo button often to go to 'TiVo Central', then I click select to go to 'My Shows'. Sometimes, I just hit the TiVo button twice to go straight to the 'My Shows' menu. If I leave the 'My Shows' menu to go to Live TV, I often just hit the 'left arrow' to go straight back to the 'My Shows' menu. I'm using the new HD UI menus. I haven't even tried switching back to the Classic SD Menus.

So far, no lock-ups. However, on at least 2 occasions, I've hit the TiVo button and been presented with just a blank, black screen. Thankfully, if I just wait about 4 or 5 seconds, the 'TiVo Central' screen starts to draw and I can continue like normal.

Sorry a lot of you out there are suffering lock-ups. I just wanted to give you some more data points so you can see if I'm doing something differently that may be keeping the lock-ups at bay.


----------



## lessd

MrRipley15 said:


> I used to agree with you... but recently someone who works in IT explained to me, that the standard practice for releasing technology, is 80% bug free. Apparently software bugs are never ending, and they'll always be releasing software updates... otherwise they'd never release the new products.
> 
> In some way, this knowledge actually made me feel a little better about the whole thing... at least less taken advantage of. However I digress, I would think something as significant as locking up when hitting the TIVO button would cause some due diligence.


There are three types of bugs, show stoppers and work-around type, and unfinished software. This software has all three for some users and the unfinished part for all of us.


----------



## fareal

I connected and configured my Premiere on Saturday morning. Three lock ups later, I'm reverting to the SD menus. I can't leave my wife to use this during the week and ask her to unplug and replug the power cable every time it locks up. I'd never hear the end of it.

The three lockups have all been slightly different. They've all occurred at the main Tivo menu. One has resulted in the circle icon (waiting) that never went away, just kept going in a circle.. waited several minutes, nothing. The second lockup was again on the main Tivo menu, I could move up and down the list of items (My Shows, etc), but could not select any of them and could not back out with Left arrow or Zoom, nothing worked except navigating up and down the main menu list. The third lockup was also on the main menu, but this time I could not even move the selection off of My Shows.

I'm connected with the Antenna input using OTA only, no cable or card. Using component outputs to the TV and optical audio to my receiver. I believe the menus are displayed at 1080i, I forgot to check, but I selected all 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i during the initial setup. My TV doesn't do 1080p.


----------



## TrueTurbo

I thought of one more thing that might be relevant. Since I have 2 TiVos in my living room (TiVo HD and Premier XL), I don't use the default Remote Address Code of '0'. My TiVo HD is configured to respond to Remote Address Code '1' and my Premiere XL to respond to Remote Address Code '2'. I'm wondering if my Premiere XL has remained stable because I don't use the default remote code with it.


----------



## rlslick

XL locked up on me 3 times ( once a day seems around 2 pm eastern) when I enter Tivo central


----------



## OrangeKid

I have had one lockup in the last three days when I went to Tivo Central. I am sticking with the HD interface for now. I hope TIVO upgrades the firmware soon to resolve the issue. Otherwise I am very happy with the Premiere XL.

I have had several instances when the the Premiere appeared to freeze but would eventually (a few minutes later) respond.

Installation of cablecard from Comcast went smoothly with no problems. All channels showed up on both tuners without issue. Tech was knowledgeable and friendly.

Having read about the lockups on this forum, I installed my Premiere so that I could easily unplug it. On my original Series 3 Tivo it was very difficult to reach the power cord. It had some incompatibility with the DVI input on my Samsung DLP and occasionally I would have to reboot it to get an image on the Samsung.


----------



## puckettcg

At first, I only experienced lock-ups on one unit (non-XL); last night the XL locked up. I switched to the non-HD UI last night, so jury is still out on whether the lock-ups stop. 

I didn't see anyone mention this, but if the unit is recording something when it locks up, the lock-up doesn't seem to effect the recording. Of course, I can't watch anything on the unit until I reset the device which is a pain. But at least I know it doesn't screw up my recordings. 

I really like the HD UI, and its a speedier unit than my S3 and HD even on the SD interface. I hope they figure out a fix for the lock-ups soon. It makes the HD UI unuseable. 

If you haven't experienced a lock-up - don't worry, you will.


----------



## DeWitt

TrueTurbo said:


> I thought of one more thing that might be relevant. Since I have 2 TiVos in my living room (TiVo HD and Premier XL), I don't use the default Remote Address Code of '0'. My TiVo HD is configured to respond to Remote Address Code '1' and my Premiere XL to respond to Remote Address Code '2'. I'm wondering if my Premiere XL has remained stable because I don't use the default remote code with it.


Nope, I don't think so. This is the exact setup I have, and I have definitely seen the lockups in the HD interface. The thumbs down up play play trick never got me out. Always required a hard boot.

Right now I am on SD Menus (Very happy, very stable..) I will try again after the next update.


----------



## jventerprises

I have experienced lock-ups in two ways. 

1. My Harmony remote 700 exit button breaks the tivo central menu structure making it impossible to leave tivo central without a reboot. I remapped the key to fix that. Can't really blame tivo for that, if it really is the remote.

The other has to do with recording. Start a recording, pause it for 10 seconds, then press the 30 second skip ahead to get back to realtime. BAM! instant restart.


----------



## DPF

TrueTurbo said:


> This is all really interesting. I'm wondering if there's a common usage pattern or method by which the Premiere is connected that leads to these lock-ups. I've had 2 full weeks of intensive use with my Premiere XL now and haven't suffered any lock-ups yet. I have about 50+ hours of recordings stored on the XL, most of these are MRV transfers from my TiVo HD and from my PC via TiVo Desktop.
> 
> The HDMI video from all my AV devices are connected to a Monoprice 4-way HDMI Switch, which then leads to a single HDMI input on my TV. I have optical audio running from each device to my Denon AV AMP. I use a Harmony One remote to switch between all my video sources. The Monoprice HDMI Switch has an IR remote so all sources are changed correctly as I switch between devices.


This is worth noting, though may mean nothing when it all washes out. I mentioned in the other lock-up thread that I noticed whenever I got a TiVo Central lock-up, it was after a double-hit to the TiVo button. Now, I don't mean I hit it twice, but it "bloop"-ed twice as if there were a double hit.

Ever since, I've been very careful about hitting the TiVo button once, lightly, and quickly. Haven't locked up since. I'm wondering if there a glitch in the TiVo remote code which then causes a problem with the molasses slow HDUI.

Perhaps you avoid the problem by using a Harmony Remote?

Wonder what arronwt uses for a remote... He seems to have had very few lockups and only under one certain circumstance.

-DPF


----------



## fareal

From @Tivo on twitter today..



> Updates r coming of the next weeks which should absolutely help w/ performance. We will keep you posted on updates as they occur.


----------



## Ryk

We just got our first lockup less than two full days after installation. Unfortunately, it happened when my daughter was using it, so I don't know the exact circumstances, but I had no UI at all, and no video signal. I bypassed the TiVo & verified that the cable signal was fine. I then pulled the plug on TiVo to do a reset & all is OK at the moment. 

Hopefully it won't happen every few days.


----------



## z1980

I have it operational for almost 2 weeks. Daily lockup and hard reboot. after a week I disabled the the suggestions and It took 4 days to finally lockup. It locks up for me when I use it for the first time daily. Upon first use daily the menus are super slow and there are black outs and pauses If it does not lock up things speed up and all functions fine for the rest of the day. It has never locked up during use for me. It was locking up before the cable card install also.

If things do not improve I will have no choice but to return and cancel. I will wait 3.5 weeks. 

I have Fios 2 things are better in terms of real use --storage and how the season pass reschedules. The picture quality is also improved but one will need a real good set to see the difference.

I have an XL box. Last gen Pioneer Elite Plasma


----------



## bkdtv

z1980 said:


> If things do not improve I will have no choice but to return and cancel. I will wait 3.5 weeks.


The other alternative is to switch to the SD menus, which shouldn't exhibit the lockups.


----------



## Sam Lowry

I wish I could change my vote. I have now switched to the SD menus. I will likely not switch back to the HD.


----------



## shiftless

I have had one lock up that forced me to reboot. I came hit back (left) after reading a message which looks like the old S3 interface and coming back to the snazzy new HD interface. Another lock-up I was able to hit Live TV and was able to go back to everything working normally.

Not used to having my Tivo lock-up. Browsing menus is also quite slow with the green loading circle showing up by simply hitting Page Down. Also the new interface is quite slow but I'm guessing it's due to the dual-core processor being restricted to only one core, which is just absolutely bizarre they would release it like that.

Dual-core update NOW Tivo guys! This just isn't working very well.


----------



## orangeboy

I've not had any lockups with my Premiere. However, I'm OTA only, with no external accessories such as cableCARD, Tuning Adapter, wireless adapter, or My DVR expander. 

Coincidence? Maybe...


----------



## BlackBetty

fareal said:


> From @Tivo on twitter today..


got a link?


----------



## orangeboy

BlackBetty said:


> got a link?


http://twitter.com/TiVo

Tweeted at 2:32 PM Apr 12th via web in reply to rmsilver7


----------



## timstack8969

Just go my first Lock Up. Hit TIVO button and then I couldn't do anything and the right hand corner box said to press "Zoom" which nothing happened and had to Reboot.


----------



## rvanderwerf

Mine has locked up at least 3 times as well. Once it was sitting idle and my gf tried to use it, the other then the cable guy was trying to set up the cable card (froze after inserting it while it was on). Another time it just froze on me while scrolling through recordings on the hd menu.


----------



## OrangeKid

OrangeKid said:


> I have had one lockup in the last three days when I went to Tivo Central. I am sticking with the HD interface for now. I hope TIVO upgrades the firmware soon to resolve the issue. Otherwise I am very happy with the Premiere XL.
> 
> I have had several instances when the the Premiere appeared to freeze but would eventually (a few minutes later) respond.


I have experienced an additional lockup just as we were getting ready to watch a recorded show. I have now switched to the SD interface. Unfortunately I cannot change my vote.

Even though though the Premiere XL has a much faster processor than the Series 3 it seems to take longer to restart than my Series 3. I have not actually timed it.


----------



## suetinny

yes!


TrueTurbo said:


> It would be interesting to know if there's any difference in lock-ups between the Premiere and Premiere XL too. I have a Premiere XL and have not experienced any lock-ups yet. Has anyone with an XL experienced a lock-up yet?


----------



## jgboev25

Tivo Premiere - no lockups except after switching menus. I switched from the HD to standard menu and it locked up several minutes later while navigating through the menus. Restarted by pulling the plug. Switched back to HD menus and it locked up again after a few minutes of navigating. For now, when I switch menus I go immediately to a restart so that I won't have to pull the power cord to do it.


----------



## caveman214

I Have had lock up's everyday on HD but never on classic.. Every time I switch back to HD it locks up and I have to switch back. I try it once a week hoping they fixed the problem.


----------



## BeanMeScot

How do you switch to the classic menu? I have had mine a few days and it has locked up twice exactly as described in the OP.


----------



## aaronwt

BeanMeScot said:


> How do you switch to the classic menu? I have had mine a few days and it has locked up twice exactly as described in the OP.


Message & Settings>Settings>Displays>Choose TiVo Menus>TiVo with SD Menus


----------



## OrangeKid

OrangeKid said:


> I have experienced an additional lockup just as we were getting ready to watch a recorded show. I have now switched to the SD interface. Unfortunately I cannot change my vote.


My Premiere XL froze earlier today and did not record one of my programs. I rebooted it and froze immediately after I went to Tivo Central. This is using the SD interface. I have lost confidence that it will record my scheduled programs. I hope an update is issued quickly to address these freezing issues. It is not very usable for me at this point.


----------



## aaronwt

I've had no lost recordings with my seven boxes.


----------



## kcfun

I have had a couple of lock ups on my PXL but the thumbs down, then thumbs up, play play play trick works every time to free things back up.


----------



## digitalfirefly

Had my first lockup tonight. All I did was hit the Tivo button and it froze with the green circle. The preview window said zoom and had an ! in it. I had to pull the power out. if it happens 2 more times I'm switching back to the SD menus until they fix this.


----------



## MichaelJHuman

I am now up to three lockups. I am not sure the Tivo is totally locked up. Perhaps it's just the UI. Only reason that distinction matters is whether it's still recording my show


----------



## woodp

Two lock ups in four days while in HD mode. I noticed both occurred while recording season passes.

Does the *thumbs down, then thumbs up, play play play* trick really work?

And is there a better way to reboot other than yanking the power?


----------



## curiousgeorge

Another lockup today in SD mode. Deleting a recording and it just froze on the menu when "delete recording" was selected. The video of live TV was still plaing behind the see-through menu, but the box was completely unresponsive.

This is really getting old. My wife is ready to strangle me for "upgrading".


----------



## curiousgeorge

bkdtv said:


> The other alternative is to switch to the SD menus, which shouldn't exhibit the lockups.


Wrong. We've had lockups on the SD as well. Not nearly as bad as the HD-UI mess, but still not as stable as the S3.


----------



## fareal

BlackBetty said:


> got a link?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/12059730279


----------



## eddieb187

Of the next weeks???
When exactly is that?


----------



## aaronwt

It supposed to be later this month. at least that is what a supervisor told me. Who knows if it will fix the naming issue with my box. For me the naming issue is my only concern.
I switched three boxes to the SD UI and still have four boxes on the HD UI. So far I only have that one freeze on the five boxes all within 10 minutes of each other. I've had no issues except that one time. 
The DVR naming is a bigger issue to me since I need it named to be able to transfer my content from the Premiere to TiVo Desktop or other TiVos.


----------



## srazook

I have two TiVo premieres, both have consistently locked up (at least once a day) using the HD UI. I switched to SD UI until TiVo gets their act together.


----------



## moguitars

I'm locking up about once every three days. I've learned to minimize it by not trying to do too much inside the menus without flipping back to Live TV first. Seems to clear the memory or something, like there is some sort of issue with the menus that builds on itself the more you use them consecutively.

Anyway, the thumbs down / thumbs up / play play play thing hasn't worked once for me in a dozen lockups. By "play", I'm assuming you mean the single right arrow?


----------



## dacoop7

I purchased a Premiere XL for my parents, and they are completely non-techie. They have had 3 freeze's since I installed it monday. I'm not near the machine, can anyone tell me what they need to do to switch from HD to SD UI? Would it be easy to explain in an e-mail?

Thanks!!


----------



## DeWitt

It's easy,

Messages & Settings > Settings > Displays > Choose TiVo Menus > TiVo with SD Menus (Standard Screen).

Here is the Tivo page on switching back and forth.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1617/kw/change to SD Menu/p/88,880/r_id/100041


----------



## DaveWhittle

FYI: I received the following tweet from TiVo's Margret Schmidt:

"I'm sorry you are experiencing lockups. We are hoping to have a fix out by the end of this week. (Until then you can run SD UI.)"


----------



## sbq

well, I voted the "having no problems" option, and sure enough, that night it locked up. the Tivo had been recording a suggestion program for me and it stopped recording just as I went to Tivo Central. I heard 2 dings instead of one, and it was locked up hard, had to power cycle it.


----------



## bufiji13a

My XL has locked up at least a half dozen times. After switching to SD, I still have problems, most notably a total drain on my home network's bandwidth.

Talked to a TiVo rep last night, who said the software patch is not coming out until April 30! Apparently, the current software load does not utilize the dual processor correctly.


----------



## TrueTurbo

My sympathies to all you folk who are suffering lock-ups! I'm coming up on 3 weeks of constant and intensive use of my Premiere XL with the HD UI and still haven't suffered a lock-up yet.

Are any of you folks with the lock-ups using a wired ethernet connection? Also, what upload and download speeds are you seeing? More data points from my setup...

My TiVo is connected via ethernet. I'm connected to Comcast Broadband via a DOCSIS 3.0 modem. I consistently get 35Mb/s download and 10Mb/s upload. My Gateway to the modem is a Netgear WNDR3700 Wireless Router.

I can't help thinking that there must be some external factor that is triggering Premiere lock-ups. If all Premiere units are faulty or the HD UI is 100% to blame, we'd all be consistently suffering lock-ups, right?


----------



## MichaelJHuman

TrueTurbo said:


> My sympathies to all you folk who are suffering lock-ups! I'm coming up on 3 weeks of constant and intensive use of my Premiere XL with the HD UI and still haven't suffered a lock-up yet.
> 
> Are any of you folks with the lock-ups using a wired ethernet connection? Also, what upload and download speeds are you seeing? More data points from my setup...
> 
> My TiVo is connected via ethernet. I'm connected to Comcast Broadband via a DOCSIS 3.0 modem. I consistently get 35Mb/s download and 10Mb/s upload. My Gateway to the modem is a Netgear WNDR3700 Wireless Router.
> 
> I can't help thinking that there must be some external factor that is triggering Premiere lock-ups. If all Premiere units are faulty or the HD UI is 100% to blame, we'd all be consistently suffering lock-ups, right?


My Tivo is wired into hub or switch (I forget which.) The hub/switch is connected to an Airport express. The Airport Express is bridged to an Apple Time Capsule.


----------



## aaronwt

If it's an Ethernet hub, you should dump it in the trash and get an Ethernet Switch(at least if you are using multiple devices on it). Can you even buy hubs any more. The last time I used an Etherent hub it was the 20th century.


----------



## spookycat

I am able to reproduce the lockup as follows - watch a previously recorded show to about 80%, hit the live tv button, watch about 3 minutes of live tv, then hit the TiVo button. It nukes mine everytime. I am using the HD menus right now.


----------



## caveman214

All I have to do is hit the tivo central button twice in a row fast and it locks up every time without fail....


----------



## ltxi

I was fat, dumb, and happy in SD land with two several year old upgraded S2 units and a 10 year old Sony S1 until Comcast dragged me into Series 3/4 land to avoid "the box" with their system digital upgrade. Now, in less than two months I've returned/replaced one Weaknees upgraded HD and one box stock HD XL for infant mortality failures, have one stock HD XL that's been running rock solid, and bought into the S4 for my primary unit hoping that platform might be better. To be fair, the Premier XL has been working well for the ten days I've had it.....as long as I stay on the SD GUI. Otherwise, it has lock up issues and I ain't going anywhere near that HD interface thingy again until they fix it.


----------



## aaronwt

caveman214 said:


> All I have to do is hit the tivo central button twice in a row fast and it locks up every time without fail....


I trried this on the four Premieres I'm running the HD UI on. I can hit the TiVo button two, three, four, and five times in a row and it doesn't lock up.


----------



## fareal

DaveWhittle said:


> FYI: I received the following tweet from TiVo's Margret Schmidt:
> 
> "I'm sorry you are experiencing lockups. We are hoping to have a fix out by the end of this week. (Until then you can run SD UI.)"


from @tivo slightly different info

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/12175947517


----------



## Progressive Home

Experienced my first lockup at home 10 minutes ago.... Client of ours had a lockup day one and Tivo Tech Support had him switch to SD menus. Been playing with it for a week and a half transferring recordings from some Series 3's and using it as a network appliance without any issues. Cable Card was activated on it yesterday. Probably has nothing to do with the lockup though. Perhaps Apple is right......and Flash isn't stable. I do love this product though....so intuitive. Patiently waiting for a fix.


----------



## McGloneN

My Premeire XL locks up all the time. Been hearing "our engineers are working to resolve the issue" long enough to have left my initial 30-day refund period. The best attempt to make good on the issue came from a supervisor at the call center: he'll note on my account that if I want out of the 1yr agreement in a month, they will not charge a termination fee. I should have bought a Moxy. I'm giving them 45 more days, then I'm filing a small claim against them.


----------



## alisonplays

My new prermiere xl locks ups, freezes and reboots usually within 30 minutes of play back on recorded shows (unless the show is a tivo suggestion).

I can watch as its being recorded, I can watch the 30 minute cache and I can watch a movie from tivo suggestions but not recorded shows - small or large, from FIOS or web content downloaded from Tivo's web content menu.

Have switched to SD menus - the machine didn't do it at first - shortly after filling is up about 40 percent it started this.

If it wasn't new I'd say it sounds sorta like the hard drive has bad sectors or something. Anyone else seeing this? I'm trying to move stuff off I've recorded to call Tivo - if its a drive I may just go the weaknees route and get a bigger drive - though I'm not happy.


----------



## seejoefish

I have also suffered with the lockup issue. It actually has gotten WORSE with this most recent OS update. I also still do not use use the HDUI as it is just too slow.

I'm giving Tivo one more chance to update this thing to make it work. After that, I'm all done with Tivo. Too bad too since I have had one to three Tivo's in my house since the very first one.

Nice work Tivo. If you are trying to kill the company, your are making excellent progress.


----------



## ttech10

I had mine lockup once after the final stages of setting up the CableCARD. Unplugged it, plugged it back in and it worked fine. Not another issue since.


----------



## windsurfdog

Since this 5 month old thread has risen again, thought I'd thrown my $.02 in...

TP about a month ago immediately upgraded to 2TB drive before cablecard which has been installed now for ~3 weeks.

Zero lockups. Have noticed intermittant latency with the HDUI at times but nothing that's problematic. Otherwise it operates like my 1.5 year old THD which has a new home in the bedroom.

If this makes me a "fanboy", then so be it...it is what it is...and I do sympathize with those who have had problems...I just wish yours operated as well as mine.


----------



## tomhorsley

Perhaps that first poll answer should be "running with no lock ups" rather than "running with no problems" . I haven't ever experienced a lock up on 14.4 or 14.5, but I don't think I'd call it problem free. It is still too slow doing many things (though 14.5 is at least usable, I couldn't take 14.4 and used the SD interface with it exclusively).


----------



## HD4me2

Not really a lockup but a spontaneous reboot when tuning to a cable channel not supported before installing the CC.
Now with CC and the TA no lockups or reboots so far.


----------



## curiousgeorge

Had the first SD mode hard lock (completely unresponsive) in a while yesterday.


----------



## mcorelis

My XL did the "non-responsive to remote" twice today. Must be a bad box, can't be the software.... using SD menus. Use Roku for Netflix. Hardwired to network. Do use 30 second skip.


----------



## PedjaR

mcorelis said:


> My XL did the "non-responsive to remote" twice today. Must be a bad box, can't be the software.... using SD menus. Use Roku for Netflix. Hardwired to network. Do use 30 second skip.


My XL, after a week of no problems, gave me "non-responsive to remote, except for blinking LED" twice in two days. I am wondering if it is related to a universal remote I started using (One For All URC10820), with PVR code 0618. I vaguely remember some issue that Premiere might have had with old TiVo remote commands, which are likely what is being sent by the remote. Any specific keys that are causing problems (I can avoid them by teaching the remote from the original)?


----------



## windsurfdog

Well just after making my post on this thread last week, I also had an "episode".

Box: TP w/upgraded 2TB drive, 14.5, HDUI

Recently added: PS3 bluetooth keyboard...price now mistakenly listed as $912.55 instead of $12.55

Scenario: While a recording was in progress, I logged into the Rhapsody app. It performed fine while I was in it but after a few minutes the normally blue background of the initial "now playing" screen went black...all album art, writing, etc. appeared normally, just the background went black. Didn't think much about it until I was ready to watch something.

Switched to Tivo Central, which looked perfectly normal except noticed the preview screen was black but the audio was normal. Switched to live tv and the video was black but the audio was normal.

Checked other menus and, other than the Tivo Central flash coded menus, all other SD menus had black backgrounds. Switched to SD menus and all menu backgrounds were black but other menu items appeared normal. Switched back to HDUI, with same results as noted above.

Decided to warm boot. Gave the 3 thumbs down which it accepted then hit the enter key and...nothing...no warm boot...just nothing. Was able to exit that and tried it again with same result.

Cold booted and everything was back to normal. Running well since.

One thing I've done is turn off Tivo suggestions...we'll see if this will have any effect.


----------



## mkkelly75

The only time I have had a lock-up (running the HD-UI) was when Netflix was not responding, I went back to Live TV and all I had was a black screen. Had to reboot to get things going again.


----------



## mcorelis

I had been having the lockup issue pretty regularly, almost daily. Bought the Tivo Slide hoping that it would help. Still had the issue. Read something on the Tivo site about interference from certain TVs. So I covered the IR receiver on the Premiere and it has been a week since the last issue. In a perfect world, I would uncover and see if the freezes return. Maybe this weekend. BTW Sony KDL-46VE5


----------



## Jackamus

I have the issue none stop. Doesn't matter the menu interface I am using. It's getting quite annoying. On average, I am rebooting the device 2-3 times a week. Just wish it would work correctly and TiVo to fix the issue. I love my TiVo, and I have couple, but this problem is getting out of hand. =(


----------



## kilcher

So 13&#37; haven't had any problems. Nice.

Mine locks up immediately when I switch to the HD UI. Every time. The remote is non-responsive but the amber light comes on the TiVo. I'm not sure I'd use the HD UI anyway, it's a little too busy for my tastes but it would be nice to have the option. At the very least the thing should work as advertised.


----------



## gespears

kilcher said:


> So 13% haven't had any problems. Nice.
> 
> Mine locks up immediately when I switch to the HD UI. Every time. The remote is non-responsive but the amber light comes on the TiVo. I'm not sure I'd use the HD UI anyway, it's a little too busy for my tastes but it would be nice to have the option. At the very least the thing should work as advertised.


Man I'd call Tivo on that one. I've been using the HD UI for three weeks and it hasn't rebooted since one reboot just after I got it. It's slow, but it does not lock up or reboot. I have to believe yours has some other issue and needs to be replaces. Other people have issues with the HD UI but nothing like what you're talking about.


----------



## Mike Wolf

hmm got the premiere, no lockup, no issue, using the HDUI and as you can see in my sig, a sony hdtv.


----------



## richswww

I've had my Premiere for about four weeks and it had locked up 6 times, exactly in the manner that was described at the top of this thread. Sometimes, when playing or switching to live tv, it leaves "garbage" at the top of the screen. I have to hit live tv several times to clear it. C'mon TiVo! Fix your bugs before you add a bunch of new features! Heck, even the SD ui has several dead-obvious bugs that have been there as long as I have had TiVo (2004). I'm a software developer, Nd I'd be ashamed to put out code with such glaring issues...and I wouldn't keep my job for long.


----------



## Dog001

I've had my Premeire for a month and it just locked up twice. Not happy

My series 2 ran for years with no problems.


----------



## tattube

Jonathan316 said:


> [I posted a complaint about that and the post was deleted? Huh? Why?]


I can't imagine why any post would be removed just for being a complaint.

The following is at the bottom of every page

(C) 2008 Capable Networks LLC - All Rights Reserved. No information may be posted elsewhere without written permission.
TiVo® is a registered trademark of TiVo Inc. *This site is not owned or operated by TiVo Inc.*


----------



## shiffrin

Dog001 said:


> I've had my Premeire for a month and it just locked up twice. Not happy
> 
> My series 2 ran for years with no problems.


Was it downloading any podcasts at the time (such as CNET videos). That is when all my lockups and freezes happened. I have canceled my subscriptions to them and everything is now fine. Supposedly Tivo is working on this problem.


----------



## Gobbledygook

I purchased the TiVo Premiere last July, and I have been experiencing 2-3 lockups EVERY SINGLE NIGHT for the past couple months.

I do not have HD, so I have always used the standard menus.

I have to unplug the set and reboot it several times a night. A replacement is out of the question, as I have over 300 hours of programming that I do not want to lose! And I'm not about to drop another $300 on a second box. That's just what TiVo would like me to do.

The lockups occur sometimes on the "To Do" screen; sometimes, the "Now Playing" screen.

It's frustrating because, each time I have to restart, the machine takes about 10-15 minutes to return to the main menu, and then it is a bit sluggish to begin. Also, every restart means I have to reset my guide filter.

Moreover, upon restart, my "To Do" screen loses A LOT OF ITEMS, and it takes an hour or so for it to repopulate, not to mention the same with the suggestions.

Once, I tried letting the machine sit, without rebooting. After SEVERAL HOURS, it unlocked, BUT I could no longer schedule recordings properly.

:down:


----------



## Nidaros

Locked up while recording two HD shows on Tuesday Night, I was also watching a recorded movie, and trying to transfer a movie from PC to TIVO.
Unit locked up, and had to unplug with power cord to restore services.
I lost my two shows, and had to restard the transfer later.


----------



## rturren

I was experiencing many lock-ups on my Premier after we purchased it a year ago. I switched over to the Classic UI and that took care of all my problems... until today (2/20/2011). I have already experienced 3 lock-ups today alone, and was forced to unplug the power cable and reboot the box each time.

I'm not sure why this is suddenly a problem again.


----------



## TheCoach

Mid-January since I started using our new Premier and the lockups began last week in HD menu mode. Made the switch to SD and everything was fine. Figured it had been a while so I went back to HD and it immediately locked up.


----------



## southwos

Have been a TiVo user for several years. Made to the jump to the premiere about a month ago. Everything was fine until today, 3 lockups using HD interface. Gonna try switching to SD interface and see if that helps for now.


----------



## Killerbones

I wonder how many people have a cisco TA attached to the TiVos that are locking up.


----------



## jleonar1

my Premiere locks up while I'm watching a show and can't get it to do anything. Have to reboot as everyone else by unplugging. I am not using the hd interface as it's too slow. All the shows I record are HD. Someone suggested maybe my signals are too weak. Anyone heard of this as a possibility?


----------



## argusx

No, it hasn't 'locked up' or given me black screens or frozen buffers, or anything like my old series 3 did. A restart was required after 11 days because my iPad TiVo app couldn't 'find' the DVR and the DVR couldn't access the TiVo service. I could ping the DVR from the PC and transfer data between the PC to the DVR, so I know some kind of connection was there. After the restart everything began working again. Even with the connectivity issue it seemed to record and play without incident.


----------



## MikeAndrews

Once. Playing Pandora.

I'M USING THE SD MENUS because I can't stand how slow the HD UI is.

Installed 2TB hard drive. Life is good for nearly a week.

Upload from a HP WHS Media server. Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Resumes upload.
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
The only time it can finish an upload is when it's in Standby.
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
It's heat.
Added a fan
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Got temperature down as low as 32C.
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 
The menus and screens get slow then
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 

I put the Premiere on an excellent laptop cooler. It can still get to 37C when it's doing network tasks. Usually 35C otherwise.

Watching the Oscars while an Amazon VOD is downloading.
Freeze - lock up - reboot. 

The Amazon VOD has *still* not uploaded successfully and it's 18 about hours after I ordered (Inception HD is at 1:44 and has been uploading the second time since 10:22AM and it's now 2:24PM.)

The 2TB drive hasn't gotten full yet.

From what I'm reading by others who have gone through Freeze - lock up - reboot it's a network problem, crashing on Netflix or other tasks - in my case any upload.

I'll replace the hard drive. It won't fix it. I'll try the OEM drive again.

Just so you know, I'm the only one having the problem. So are you. And you. And you. The only one. It works fine for everyone. Except you. You're the only one having a problem. And you, too. You're wrong.

I'm thinking I'll move my Premiere off to the bedroom for occasional use where I don't care so much that it works only usually.

I upgraded my #2 Series 3 HD OLED to 1.35TB and it's been fine after one glitch on the first boot. I'll be selling that one.

My original OEM+1TB S3 OLED is also rock solid. It's just out of space. I'm planning to dive in and do the delicate work to replace the already expanded OEM drive with a 1TB.


----------



## LoneWolf15

I have had very few lockups using my Premiere XL with the HD menus. But I have had them occasionally.

I think one of the problems is that the unit is just a little too dependent on a constant internet connection. If I have a few moments of glitchiness with my cable modem, that can cause wonky behavior with the TiVo. A more intelligent caching system would be a real help.


----------



## mdterp20

@ Netringer

I noticed you stated you are using A HP WHS Media Server. I to have a HP Media Server and was running the HP TIVO add-on. Are you using the HP TIVO add-on with your HP Media Server? If so at some point HP updated the TIVO add-on and I am guessing that is when I started having some of the same issues you are having. I was pulling my hair out trying to figure out what was causing my TIVOs to continously reboot (only when watching a recorded program). I checked the logs on my PC and nothing stood out. One day it crossed my mind that I never checked the Media Server logs and there it was tons of errors related to the service that the TIVO add-on starts up. Stopped the service and the reboots stopped. Un-installed the add-on and no reboots since. I just use the TIVO desktop software on my media server now and no more problems with reboots. Now have problems with TIVOs sometimes not seeing the "Now Playing List" of the TIVO Desktop Media server but I can live with that


----------



## mdterp20

jleonar1 said:


> my Premiere locks up while I'm watching a show and can't get it to do anything. Have to reboot as everyone else by unplugging. I am not using the hd interface as it's too slow. All the shows I record are HD. Someone suggested maybe my signals are too weak. Anyone heard of this as a possibility?


You can check your signal using the TIVO premiere. I would imagine anything in the 70s would be strong enough 80s to be on the safe side. You have to check per channel so check an analog channel, a few cable channels and premium channels to get a good picture of the overall signal level. If you want to be really sure get the cable guys out to measure. I used the TIVO signal strength meter to prove to the cable folks that I had a weak signal. They finally admitted it was a known issue and that they had put it off for years due to having to dig up the street to fix it. The issue came to light when the digital coversion took place with Comcast and I couldn't get alot of the digital channels. At the same time I had just purchased the TIVO premiere.


----------



## timstack8969

My TIVO Premiere has not locked up as often as when I first received it back last May but I noticed that ever since I hooked up a Motorola SB6120 modem it works alot faster with the HD Menu's. I'm using Performance Speed with comcast and was using Motorola SB6120.


----------



## twhiting9275

Lockups, reboot, all thanks to the HD UI. This will definitely be my last Tivo purchase for a long while. Not at all impressed with the poor performance of the premiere, or their customer service.


----------



## indychris

timstack8969 said:


> My TIVO Premiere has not locked up as often as when I first received it back last May but I noticed that ever since I hooked up a Motorola SB6120 modem it works alot faster with the HD Menu's. I'm using Performance Speed with comcast and was using Motorola SB6120.


I've got the exact same setup, but mine still lags. Don't have anything else to compare it against, though, other than our previous dish DVR and a comcast DVR from years ago.


----------



## Videodrome

Tivo should just bring back the Series 3 with M card capabilities. Dump Premiere, then come back with 6 tuner whole home DVR. Maybe it will shock then into relevance again.


----------



## igirl

DaveWhittle said:


> hoping the update fix will hit within a day or so?


It's almost one year later - and a brand new Premiere locked up twice on me in the first day out of the box. Apparently there were no updates - FOR A YEAR. And probably won't ever be any.

I wasn't aware one could even change UI (just got the box yesterday) but will contemplate doing so if it stabilizes the box. Hopefully, if changed it will still PLAY? HD even though the UI isn't?

If I lose Netflix, no big deal since it merely shows the Instant Watch cue only - which is lame compared to a ROKU (which I also have). And I can watch You Tube through my AppleTV or ROKU as well.


----------



## orangeboy

igirl said:


> If I lose Netflix, no big deal since it merely shows the Instant Watch cue only


Netflix content will be presented in the results of Search. Not exactly a well implemented "browse" feature, but no, you're not limited to your Instant Queue only.


----------



## Swervo

I got a Tivo Premiere for Christmas and hadn't had any problems other than the slow HD UI. I switched to the SD UI and now got two lockups in 3 hours. Both times it was while it was recording something and when I hit the Tivo button...I'd hear the sound of it going to the menu but it would just continue to show live TV while no longer responding to the remote (but with the yellow light flashing). So at least for me, I've only run into the issue while running the SD UI.


----------

